# Santa Cruz de la Sierra, Bolivia (2'102.998 hab.)



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*SANTA CRUZ DE LA SIERRA, B O L I V I A (2'102.998 hab.)*

Santa Cruz de la Sierra is the capital of autonomous department of Santa Cruz. It is the largest and most populous city in Bolivia, and is also considered the economic and industrial capital of the country.

Santa Cruz de la Sierra es la capital del departamento autónomo de Santa Cruz. Es la ciudad más grande y poblada de Bolivia, y también es considerada la capital económica e industrial del país.

Puesto #14 de las ciudades con crecimiento más rápido del mundo.


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*Santa Cruz de la Sierra - BOLIVIA*


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

​


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*SANTA CRUZ DE LA SIERRA - BOLIVIA*


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

]


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------

